# What's coming in 2018?



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Since it's been a bit slow around here lately, I thought it might be fun to see what everyone's hunting plans are for the new year.

Are you expecting to draw a cool tag? Are you taking a trip out of state? Let's hear about it! Sharing your plans might give others some inspiration, or at least give those of us who spend way too much time indoors (like me) a distraction.

I'm lucky to be heading to Nebraska with my Dad and a few friends for a Spring snow goose hunt this March . It's been five years since I last visited the midwest, and I'm really looking forward to going back. I'm also hoping to get some good photos this time. My memory card went bad on me at the end of the last trip, and I lost almost all of my pictures. :-x

After that, I graduate and start a new job. I'll have a grand total of 3 vacation days saved up by October. That should allow me time for a Wyoming antelope hunt, but probably not much else as far as big game goes.

The good news: I won't have to spend another Saturday doing homework. :mrgreen: I'll be back after the ducks with a vengeance on the weekends. My goal is to hunt them at least twice as much during the 2018 - 2019 season as I did this year. It's too bad I more or less missed out on such a good season this year, though...

What's coming for you?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

So far it looks like I'll be sticking to Alaska again, but until after the draws hope for a lucky pull still remains. My brother is getting real close to pulling a cow bison tag on the Henry's. If he draws that I'll plan on coming down for the hunt. Odds are pretty slim that I'll draw a Utah tag myself.

I'm planning on doing an archery caribou hunt on the Haul Road in August, toying with a moose/bear canoe trip in September, definitely goats sometime and lots of random black/brown bear quick adventures scattered throughout. But these plans could all change around if I draw a cool Kodiak bear tag or a bison or sheep tag. Find out the AK draw results in the next month or so.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Still on a waiting period for elk:-( Will put in for muzzy deer and if I don't draw will go in and get a landowner tag.

Hey flapjack, uhhh I mean johnnycake, that is one of my bucket list dream hunts is to go on a caribou archery hunt.;-)


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I am in the 3rd year of my dedicated program and have already harvested two bucks... So, I'll finish my other 15 hours of service, and not hunt deer! That said, loved the program and don't regret the two bucks I was lucky to take. 

I have two sons who've hunted the last few years, and a third son will turn 12 and will hunt. So, I am hoping pure odds of success will hit for one of the boys on the youth elk hunt. I will put in for LE Late Elk on a unit I know very well. I have a decent shot at this draw. We'll see!

Other than that, I'll be helping my dad on his LE deer hunt hopefully on the Vernon unit, and a friend on an LE elk rifle elk hunt. 

I have kicked around the idea of hunting deer in Idaho, or Montana.. Would love to hunt Montana, but need to research the public access a little more. 

Should be a great year!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

2018 - 

Big Game Points - AZ, NV, UT

Utah - 

Swan Tag - I have 4 points, so this will be the year to go after swan. 

Sage Grouse - I have 1 point, but Rich country should be in play. 

Wyoming - 

OIL - probably not draw. 

Deer/Elk/Ante - North platte Antelope, and probably general after the deer/elk draw. 

Diver ducks - I want a drake Bufflehead and a drake Canvasback for the wall. 

Sage Chickens - Gotta get the dog out on his favorite game. 

Pretty mellow year this year unless, I draw something amazing in Wyoming.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

More of the same in 2018 for me. I will apply for LE deer again. 2018 is the last year of my 5 year wait for elk. Will have to make a big decision on whether to abandon my deer points and jump back into the elk pool if unsuccessful on LE deer this year or stick with LE deer until I draw and possibly never hunt LE elk again. But other than that, it will definitely be general elk again and hopefully I can pull a general deer tag. 

Oh! Did I tell you guys I am currently hunting a mountain lion!?! Leaving at 130 in the am on Saturday morning to give it another try this weekend.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Good luck with the kitties! Chasing lions with dogs is crazy fun and I still find my self drifting off from time to time remembering the chaos of the pack singing their song.










And what do you need LE elk for? You already are smoking great bulls on the GS hunt two years in a row now!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> Good luck with the kitties! Chasing lions with dogs is crazy fun and I still find my self drifting off from time to time remembering the chaos of the pack singing their song.
> 
> Thanks and I know right! Seriously has opened up a whole new world of hunting excitement. Where has this been my whole life!!!!
> 
> ...


Nice Cat Mr. Cake.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have enough points to get any cow buffalo hunt I want....... real close for an either sex hunt. 
Drew an either sex hunt 4 years ago, and had to turn it back in. 

Also right there for a muzzle elk tag. Should get the unit I've been putting in for. Next year for sure. 
I'll do the early deer hunt.......deer and elk at the same time is too good to pass up.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice kitty Johnny, I miss being young enough to chase them. 

Have 2 full mount Cats in the house. Would like one more to do a rug for the cabin 
Was going to take one of the mounts to the cabin, but the wife said no.....wants em in town. 
Surprised me greatly. :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

2 straight weeks in Montana chasing the wiley P-dogs end of May to middle of June. Back home for a week then back to Montana for another week of P-dogs and gophers. A 10 day trip camping and drift boating on the Green in August. A camping / fishing trip for 10 days in September in central Utah. Possible motorcycle ride to Chicago in July. If I draw a tag I may go chase a buck this year just for giggles in October. Oh ya, my wife wants to go to Hawaii, Costa Rica, Cancun or wine country California. I'll see if I can fit her in. LOL. Oh , and some day trips into Wyoming after P-dogs.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Going to put in for the San Juan LE Bull instead of a point this year. See how it goes.

Thought about Moose as well, but it may conflict with plans I have for the kids' hunts.

Wonder if I should start to look into sheep a little more seriously now...


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Just General stuff for me unless I get lucky. But my old man if he wants can have a Great deer tag he should get it this year, but if he decides he wants a "Great" deer tag it will be a few more years.
Dam point creep!


----------

